

Show HN: Visual Search using HNSearch API - mopatches
http://hnsearch.heroku.com/

======
mopatches
FYI: The search only matches titles and usernames on submissions right now.
Matches in other fields or in threads are ignored since the result page
doesn't show them.

~~~
mopatches
For anyone interested, this Ruby code will get you started hacking in the
HNSearch API right away. Gets JSON response for @query and puts it into an
array of submission hashes (@results):

require 'net/http'

require 'uri'

require 'json'

@query = “facebook”

url =
"[http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?q=#{C...](http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?q=#{CGI::escape\(@query\)}&pretty_print=true&limit=30&filter\[fields\]\[type\]\[\]=submission&sortby=create_ts%20desc&highlight\[markup_items\]=true&weights\[title\]=1&weights\[text\]=0&weights\[domain\]=0&weights\[username\]=0.5&weights\[type\]=0)

doc = Net::HTTP.get URI.parse(url)

jdoc = JSON.parse(doc)

jdoc["results"].each do |result_hash|

    
    
      @results << result_hash["item"]
    

end

